# Systema Breathing Seminar - Seattle



## Obliquity (Jan 14, 2008)

I just wanted to post a quick note of thanks for a great seminar this past Saturday. Tons o' good material was presented in a practical, efficient, hands-on method by Kaizen Taki with help from Brian King and others in the local crew.

Understanding that we were just scratching the surface, I none-the-less describe the day as being handed a big package with lots of stuff inside that I need to take out and look at a bit at a time. Immediately useful tools and information that one could take as deep as one can imagine.

The facilities were clean and easily accessible and there was a popular coffee/latte outlet less than five minutes away. For what more could one ask?

Thanks again, all. I look forward to more in the future!


----------



## Brian King (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Keith
Thanks for the kind words and review. It was our pleasure training with you. To make the drive across the mountains on a snowy winter weekend to spend time training with people you do not know practicing a martial art that you do not know says something about the desire and dedication that you pursue your martial training. It is a pleasure and inspirational to train with people like you. The next seminar will have much more contact (hand to hand combative I believe will be the subject focus) so of course plenty of opportunity to practice some of the breathing skills and awareness exposed to this last weekend. It was great meeting and training with you and I to am looking forward to more in the future. 
Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## SilatFan (Jan 15, 2008)

Obliquity said:


> I just wanted to post a quick note of thanks for a great seminar this past Saturday. Tons o' good material was presented in a practical, efficient, hands-on method by Kaizen Taki with help from Brian King and others in the local crew.
> 
> Understanding that we were just scratching the surface, I none-the-less describe the day as being handed a big package with lots of stuff inside that I need to take out and look at a bit at a time. Immediately useful tools and information that one could take as deep as one can imagine.
> 
> ...


 
What did you find was especially complimentary to your Silat training?  What did you find was a bit different?  What are some of the things that you feel fit you the best?
Thanks


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, is that Lakeview Drive-in still over in Chelan, you know the one that has 30-something flavors of shakes? I love that place.


----------

